

Ask HN: what alternative to Google Reader have you chosen? - bbx

Google Reader is retiring in one week and I haven&#x27;t chosen a new feed reader yet. Apart from Feedly and NewsBlur, I haven&#x27;t heard of many alternatives, so I can&#x27;t even list a few of them.<p>I&#x27;m looking for something very similar to Google Reader in terms of features and usability: quick, reliable, easy to use and with a high density of information. I was wondering which reader HN users would recommend.
======
projectdelphai
Tiny Tiny RSS which is hosted on Heroku -
[http://projectdelphai.github.io/blog/2013/03/15/replacing-
go...](http://projectdelphai.github.io/blog/2013/03/15/replacing-google-
reader-with-tt-rss-on-heroku/)

Aside from this, however, I would have gone with Old Reader. Feedly is a good
choice (especially with their new cloud platform), but last time I checked,
they didn't let you export your feeds. If you don't mind that, Feedly is a
great choice.

------
ksec
It depends, i suppose you are asking for an Web alternative.

I haven't tried Digg or AOL Reader since they aren't available. My usage is
basically a headline view of all the feeds, I have them in different catalogs.
I will scroll through them to see anything worth to read, and open it up as a
new tab as i go through them all.

Newsblur is very non Google Reader like. I suppose it fits some of the pattern
of flows of a particular niche. But not me.

Yoleo is great except it doesn't work very well with non Unicode Feeds and it
is quite slow. Unread count is overlapping. I think it is a solid app given
some more time to develop. But I use Reader everyday or every 4 - 6 hours i
cant afford to wait.

Feedly web works well so far. It is the closest thing to Google Reader in
Headline views. The thing i dont like are performance and slow scrolling in
some cases. But it generally fits me well.

The thing is, there is nothing wrong to try everything out. It is only a click
of a button for your Google Login.

------
steffoz
I love Stringer —
[https://github.com/swanson/stringer](https://github.com/swanson/stringer)

Minimal, self-hosted, great codebase, implements a clone of Fever's API so it
can be used with any mobile client that supports Fever.

------
paulhodge
I tried Feedly but I didn't like how slick & clever it is. It seems to decide
(based on popularity) which new posts to show me, when all I really want is a
categorized listing of everything that's new. I like a good old-fashioned list
where some things are 'unread' and some things are 'read', but in Feedly this
seems to be fuzzy concept.

After trying a few other services and apps, I switched to NetNewsWire, which
is a client-side Mac app that does what I want. Pretty happy so far.

~~~
tannerc
You can easily change Feedly settings to provide you with just that.

------
rdl
I'm using newsblur. I'm sad Feedler on iOS doesn't work with it. I don't
really want to go through the trouble of maintaining two separate RSS readers,
though.

------
Concours
[http://www.feedsapi.org](http://www.feedsapi.org) is what I use and I am
pretty happy with it, I mostly use the full text RSS to Email feature and
combine it also with Feedly and Snackr for pure full text rss news reading.

------
tannerc
Feedly is the best I've tried so far. They allow so much customization that it
can be daunting at first, but once you've got everything setup it can be just
as good as – if not better than – Google Reader.

------
weef
FeedDemon is my replacement. It's a Windows program, not web based and there
is no phone app, but I'm perfectly happy with it so far. It's free now but to
be honest I would have paid it.

------
drharris
The Old Reader is like the Google Reader of 5 years ago. I didn't care much
for Feedly's flashy interface or browser plugin interface.

------
kogir
I'm quite happy with [https://feedbin.me/](https://feedbin.me/)

------
datsro
Feedbin.me – so far so good. A little slow to sync but only $2/month to test
your opml feeds with them.

------
vacipr
You should try newsbeuter.

------
zdzich
i read rss only on desktop so i choose The Old Reader

------
Ziomislaw
bazqux.com - very clear and minimal.

